# Teen Returning to PS -- Problems



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

My teenage DS will be returning to PS this next school year. He will be in 10th grade. He homeschooled for 8th grade (correspondence) and 9th grade (traditional). For his 9th grade year, I purchased the curriculum from Christian Liberty (also completed the 8th gr correspondence with them) but did not pay the extra $ to participate in correspondence. I guess that was my ignorance! 

I have known all along that my DS would be returning to PS for 10th grade. This was our "plan" all along. Well, the original plan was for him to return to PS in 9th grade, but he had an ATV accident before his 9th grade year and suffered a Traumatic Brain Injury. He needed more time at home, mentally, socially, educationally and for his health. So, I made an appointment with the high school guidance counselor a few weeks ago. We met with him, took our books with us to make it easier to match their classes with what my DS has already taken. I don't understand how they can do this. They have set up a "plan" for him to take the classes that he needs and still graduate on time as scheduled, but I have a problem with him having to take classes that he has already taken! According to them, it's all about the verified credits. The Superintendent told me that if I could contact Christian Liberty and pay them the difference (correspondence vs not) and have that applied, send them my sons work and let them "officially verify" that the classes were indeed taken, then they could give him credit for the classes. 

What the heck?? Am I missing something here or is this pretty standard? Thanks for any and all information that you can give me.

Here is the problem:
We were told by the public schools (guidance counselor and Superintendent) that the 9th grade work that my son completed will not count towards his verified graduation credits! So, pretty much, we done all that work for nothing!! I have looked on www.vahomeschoolers.org to see if they can do this to him and haven't really been able to get a clear answer. I will admit that I have only been able to skim through it so far; I will try to read a little deeper this weekend. Does anyone here know if they can do this?? My DS will have to redo all of the classes that completed at home for 9th grade (gym, english, social studies, science and math). This seems so unfair to him.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I had a friend whose daughter wanted to go to public school when she was supposed to be going in 11th grade. The school would only accept her for 10th grade, and since the daughter wanted in so much they agreed to it. They were told that if she had taken the same achievement tests as the public schools and scored above a certain percentage, that they would have put her at grade level.

I know several people who have put their children in private schools, and every one of the students was given a test for placement - it didn't matter what you had taken.

I think the standards vary greatly between states, and even within the states by school district.
Dawn


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

nor its rules/guidelines, but I would suggest finding out what standardized tests are given to students in the 9th and 10th grade and then somehow pay for your son to take that equivalent test (or somethings nationally normed etc) for an adequate idea of where he is currently performing. If he tests at a 9th grade level or higher, I think your son is his own best advocate for where he needs to be placed based upon his scores. I would pay to have it done independently.

In Missouri, the state Board of Education sets graduation standards and requirements, but i know of no local district that does not reserve the right to waive credit based upon individual circumstances etc.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son is starting HS(fresh.9th) and had to take achiev. tests. He scored such that he should be at the end of his senior year....but he will just re-do algebra-trig....Why? he will find it easy, should maintain high GPA and get scholarships and be able to do extra curr. activities w/o having schoolwork suffer. If he gets bored the school pays for college level classes starting in gr.11.

Texas state has some published online tests that we used to practice on....
http://www.tea.state.tx.us/student.assessment/resources/online/index.html


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you ask if he can take the final test given to the classes he is having to repeat? this is what they did here in Tn for my DS. Some of the tests he took 2yrs after completing the course at home, but he still passed their tests with great grades. 

What you can do will all depend on the policies of the school district where you live.


----------

